# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Experiences Balding After 40 Years Old

## Luzianaman

Is there anyone who didn't notice any hair loss until after they were 40? I recently turned 40, and friends, family tell me that I have a full head of hair. That's true to a point, but I'm pretty sure I've experienced corner recession. 

I saw the only hair loss specialist around here and she only served to confuse me more. 

She says I was still a Norwood 1 (I'm pretty sure that I'm not). 

I asked if I should be on propecia, but she didn't seem to think so. 

She also told me I could  use Rogaine three days a week but that it was "up to me." 

No other doctor and nothing I've read has ever indicated that using Rogaine three days a week had any benefit whatsoever. 

Anyway.  Anyone have a good head of hair at 40 only to bald later?

I'm worried about inheriting the norwood 3v pattern that is on my mother's side of the family. All her brother's have it. 

Thanks

----------


## itsmyhairs

You're 40+, hairloss doesn't matter for you.

----------


## MackJames

> You're 40+, hairloss doesn't matter for you.


 
People want to look and feel their best at any age.

----------


## JDuff

> You're 40+, hairloss doesn't matter for you.


 Geez.  

This mantra is repeated incessantly on this forum, esp.  from younger people usually 20-25 (ie. - "I want to keep my hair until 30 -- then I don't care if it all falls out and I'm NW7 Homer Simpson slob w/gray horseshoe).

I'm 36 with family and career, and I was f*cking tripping when my top started thinning.

----------


## JDuff

> No other doctor and nothing I've read has ever indicated that using Rogaine three days a week had any benefit whatsoever.


 Well, I'm 36 and have used Rogaine twice a day for 3 months.  This is somewhat more aggressive than 3x a week, but is the recommended dosage for Minox.

You can check my thread here:  http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10602

See the last few posts for before/after.

I was literally borderline suicidal when I started that thread and I'm on cloud nine WRT my progress so far.  

(I'm also using Fin and Nizoral, but I don't think three months into these two are germane to my progress at all.  I also don't sell anything to include hair loss products -- I'm a software developer).

----------


## dex89

My father is 54 years old and has a thick NW0. You should post clear pictures of the affected area.

----------


## Luzianaman

> You're 40+, hairloss doesn't matter for you.


 My cousins lost their hair in their 20s and 30s.  



When you're the last man standing in your circle of friends/ family and you have been for many years, the specter of baldness is frightening. 

I'm not saying it's any harder for me than it is for anybody else. It's hard for everybody. 

But my friends who lost most of their hair in their 20s and early 30s have made peace with it now that they are my age.  They are comfortable in their own skin. 

You think hair loss after 40 doesn't matter? 

Hmm. 

Tell me, who was  the last bald president that we had? 

Eisenhower. 

During his tenure as president, Televisions became more and more common in American households. 

There has not been one bald-headed president elected since. 

All presidents since then have been over 40 years old. 

You think hair loss doesn't matter after age 40?

----------


## Kirby_

> Geez.  
> 
> This mantra is repeated incessantly on this forum, esp.  from younger people usually 20-25 (ie. - "I want to keep my hair until 30 -- then I don't care if it all falls out and I'm NW7 Homer Simpson slob w/gray horseshoe).
> 
> I'm 36 with family and career, and I was f*cking tripping when my top started thinning.


 I am 31 this year and nearly suicidal at the moment because, I've self harmed a lot over the last few days and try not to go out as I am too concerned about harming myself when outside. The hairloss affects me enormously.

I've had one dipshit here on BTT (Maradona) say I shouldn't treat my hair loss because I'm 30 so it doesn't matter... What a total idiot.

----------


## Exodus

The whole age thing is inappropriate and unfair. No difference if you're 20, 30, 40 etc. I think us on the younger side (I'm 22 myself with severe diffuse thinning) perceive life to be not as harsh when you're 40+ and balding, but the reality is, that means nothing.

----------


## BigThinker

> My cousins lost their hair in their 20s and 30s.  
> 
> 
> 
> When you're the last man standing in your circle of friends/ family and you have been for many years, the specter of baldness is frightening. 
> 
> I'm not saying it's any harder for me than it is for anybody else. It's hard for everybody. 
> 
> But my friends who lost most of their hair in their 20s and early 30s have made peace with it now that they are my age.  They are comfortable in their own skin. 
> ...


 I think he's saying hair loss matters a hell of a lot less at 40 than 20.  And, even though I'm only in my mid-20's, I can say with fair confidence I wouldn't be devastated by hair loss at 40+.

As for the whole bald politician thing: there are bald senators and governors and mayors.  Presidents and presidential candidates is such a small cohort of people.  And, the strategists behind both parties probably do take everything from hair to skin color to facial aesthetics to into varying levels of consideration.  They're electing a candidate who might become the face of the most powerful nation in the world.  

You're insinuating that you have to have hair to be successful, and that just simply is not true (or maybe you're _really_ just saying you have to have hair to be president, which would be so irrelevant and stupid to argue).

----------


## Morbo

> I think he's saying hair loss matters a hell of a lot less at 40 than 20.  And, even though I'm only in my mid-20's, I can say with fair confidence I wouldn't be devastated by hair loss at 40+.


 This.

Hairloss will effect people at any age. The loss of identity, youth and looks will remain at every stage in life, there is no doubt about it.

But on the other hand the feeling different or alienated from people your age (how many/few guys lose their hair in their teens or 20's compared to 40-50's?), the doubts about finding a suitable partner/job that many of us haunts, the 'unexpectancy' dealing with it in that period of your life. The fact that girls and guys are more shallow when it comes to looks when they're young, compared to more emphasis on status, career and personality when they're older. May I also ask; how many bald role models do you have when you're this age?

These are all things 'older guys' generally taken don't have to deal with.
I don't think there is a single guy who would've preferred losing his hair 10 years earlier. How down I sometimes am about my hairloss, I still thank my lucky stars I started losing it right after my school-career instead of 5 years earlier before it.

----------


## ChrisM

> My cousins lost their hair in their 20s and 30s.  
> 
> 
> 
> When you're the last man standing in your circle of friends/ family and you have been for many years, the specter of baldness is frightening. 
> 
> I'm not saying it's any harder for me than it is for anybody else. It's hard for everybody. 
> 
> But my friends who lost most of their hair in their 20s and early 30s have made peace with it now that they are my age.  They are comfortable in their own skin. 
> ...


 Untrue. The last bald President we had was Gerald Ford who replaced a disgraced Nixon and stepped into his office as he was his Vice President at the time  and he  would be succeeded by Jimmy Carter which was  at least nearly two decades after Eisenhower and television was quite prevalent around that time and he decided not to run for re-election for a second term past that point.

Gerald Ford was a college football hero with a bad back by that point in time but what distinguished him was humility and calm reserve in his leadership though cameras would snap him falling from airplane walkway showing him as being a tad clumsy! :Big Grin:  He clearly had a NW5  by the time he was in office.

----------


## mlao

I think he means the last elected president. Ford was appointed by Nixon to replace vice president Spiro Agnew. After which Nixon resigned and Ford took over the presidency. 
Ford never won a presidential election.

----------


## mpb47

> Is there anyone who didn't notice any hair loss until after they were 40? I recently turned 40, and friends, family tell me that I have a full head of hair. That's true to a point, but I'm pretty sure I've experienced corner recession. 
> 
> I saw the only hair loss specialist around here and she only served to confuse me more. 
> 
> She says I was still a Norwood 1 (I'm pretty sure that I'm not). 
> 
> I asked if I should be on propecia, but she didn't seem to think so. 
> 
> She also told me I could  use Rogaine three days a week but that it was "up to me." 
> ...


 Yes it can start later in life. I have a couple of articles about it I can post the links if you like.

My hairline matured in my mid teens but I didn't start mpb (or at least I did not notice it)  till I was pushing 40. Same with another friend- so yes it can happen.

----------


## MackJames

> Untrue. The last bald President we had was Gerald Ford who replaced a disgraced Nixon and stepped into his office as he was his Vice President at the time  and he  would be succeeded by Jimmy Carter which was  at least nearly two decades after Eisenhower and television was quite prevalent around that time and he decided not to run for re-election for a second term past that point.
> 
> Gerald Ford was a college football hero with a bad back by that point in time but what distinguished him was humility and calm reserve in his leadership though cameras would snap him falling from airplane walkway showing him as being a tad clumsy! He clearly had a NW5  by the time he was in office.


 Ford wasn't elected into the presidency.  And he did run against Carter and lost.

----------


## itsmyhairs

What I meant was that if you're 40+ and you're married and shit then who cares about a little bit of hair loss?

It's nowhere near as devastating as it is for a guy that's 19, just started his adult life and has it completely destroyed by rapid balding.
Unless he's charismatic, tall, well built, intelligent, totally at peace with himself and oozes self confidence then it is *over for that poor son of a bitch, he'll never get laid, he'll never find a partner, he'll never achieve success in college because he'll be afraid to face the world.*

For a 20 year old guy that's losing his hair, he'd better be twice as good in every respect as his NW1 friends or it's *GAME OVER.*

----------


## ChrisM

> I think he means the last elected president. Ford was appointed by Nixon to replace vice president Spiro Agnew. After which Nixon resigned and Ford took over the presidency. 
> Ford never won a presidential election.


 He never used the word elected in his initial statement.. and that makes the difference. He used the word elected since then after the fact which opens the door to discuss Ford which disproves the first statement that there wasn't a bald man in office after Eisenhower period which was not true at all.

----------


## ChrisM

> Ford wasn't elected into the presidency.  And he did run against Carter and lost.


  The OP never mentioned the word elected in his initial remark when I looked at it. He did mention it in the follow to say that as if to qualify both points that whether by election or otherwise no bald man has succeeded Eisenhower. That is clearly incorrect. As to the second point I might have confused him with LBJ  who never sought a second term just previous to Nixon who( LBJ) also had a receding hairline at his age.

----------


## gmonasco

> What I meant was that if you're 40+ and you're married and shit then who cares about a little bit of hair loss?


 People don't magically stop caring about their appearances the moment they turn 40 or get married.  Why do you think facelifts are such a common form of cosmetic surgery?

----------


## Luzianaman

> Yes it can start later in life. I have a couple of articles about it I can post the links if you like.
> 
> My hairline matured in my mid teens but I didn't start mpb (or at least I did not notice it)  till I was pushing 40. Same with another friend- so yes it can happen.


 Yeah it would be great if you can post the links. 

What Norwood scale are you and your friend?

----------


## mpb47

> Yeah it would be great if you can post the links. 
> 
> What Norwood scale are you and your friend?


 http://www. regrowhair .com/general ...air-loss-stop/
        * http://www. regrowhair .com/general   -hair  -  loss - topics/does-hair-loss-stop *
http://www.baldingblog.com/2006/12/0...-30-years-old/

I am about a 3v -least I think that is what I am but not good at judging. I posted pics a few days ago.


I have mentioned my friend before. He is right at 10 years older than me. No loss that I could tell till late 30's. By 40 he had receded and had a small spot in back. It seemed like it happened out of the blue so to speak. His girlfriend is in medical field and tried to get him on meds but he wouldn't do it. I lost contact when I went off to grad school but she later told me he slowly went bald  over a 10 year period. Right now he is is a NW 5+ 

Based on what she said and what I have noticed, at our age it is usually more gradual than those in their 20's

But if you notice itching/burning than that means it is pretty fast.

If you don't have itching then that generally means  it is gradual.

not sure why first link is not posting , but I added back in ..you will just have to remove the spaces

----------


## Luzianaman

> http://www. regrowhair .com/general ...air-loss-stop/
>         * http://www. regrowhair .com/general   -hair  -  loss - topics/does-hair-loss-stop *
> http://www.baldingblog.com/2006/12/0...-30-years-old/
> 
> I am about a 3v -least I think that is what I am but not good at judging. I posted pics a few days ago.
> 
> 
> I have mentioned my friend before. He is right at 10 years older than me. No loss that I could tell till late 30's. By 40 he had receded and had a small spot in back. It seemed like it happened out of the blue so to speak. His girlfriend is in medical field and tried to get him on meds but he wouldn't do it. I lost contact when I went off to grad school but she later told me he slowly went bald  over a 10 year period. Right now he is is a NW 5+ 
> 
> ...


 Thanks much for the reply. 

As or itching/ burning,  it's been a fact of life for me and has been for many years (chronic skin problems. Eczema on feet and back of  knees.  Itchy scalp off and on for me whole life.)

Thanks a bunch!

----------


## Luzianaman

> http://www. regrowhair .com/general ...air-loss-stop/
>         * http://www. regrowhair .com/general   -hair  -  loss - topics/does-hair-loss-stop *
> http://www.baldingblog.com/2006/12/0...-30-years-old/
> 
> I am about a 3v -least I think that is what I am but not good at judging. I posted pics a few days ago.
> 
> 
> I have mentioned my friend before. He is right at 10 years older than me. No loss that I could tell till late 30's. By 40 he had receded and had a small spot in back. It seemed like it happened out of the blue so to speak. His girlfriend is in medical field and tried to get him on meds but he wouldn't do it. I lost contact when I went off to grad school but she later told me he slowly went bald  over a 10 year period. Right now he is is a NW 5+ 
> 
> ...


 ADDENDUM: 

Are these the recent pics you mentioned? 

I would say yes, this is a norwood 3v, but it looks pretty good when dry. Your crown is thin, but not completely bald and that's a good thing. My uncles have crowns  that are nothing but skin (not one single wisp of hair).  Your crown isn't completely bald and that's a good thing.

----------


## Ktownmatti

Hey Luz..

I'm almost in the same boat as you.  Just turned 40 and I'm a NW2, but thinning a bit too.  My hair still looks ok to the untrained eye, but I really want to preserve what I have, perhaps thicken things up a bit.

I started propecia 3 months ago and plan to stay on atleast a year to gauge results.  If you are looking to maintain its your best bet.  90 % of men who take it lose no more hair.

----------


## Luzianaman

> Hey Luz..
> 
> I'm almost in the same boat as you.  Just turned 40 and I'm a NW2, but thinning a bit too.  My hair still looks ok to the untrained eye, but I really want to preserve what I have, perhaps thicken things up a bit.
> 
> I started propecia 3 months ago and plan to stay on atleast a year to gauge results.  If you are looking to maintain its your best bet.  90 &#37; of men who take it lose no more hair.


 Thanks. 

I went to the top recommended hair loss specialist in my part of the country to ask if I should be on Propecia. 

The visit only served to confuse me unfortunately. 

She took photos of the scalp and said I had little, if any miniaturization and that my hair was uniformly thick. 

She didn't think I needed to be on Propecia but that I could use Rogaine three days a week but that it was "really up to me." 


I thought if I was really losing hair she'd put me on Propecia. If I wasn't losing hair, then why Rogain three days a week?   

I've never heard of using Rogaine three days a week, not even for maintenance purposes and frankly, I'm  hesitant to use Rogaine because I've heard mixed reviews and I have scalp problems as it is (dermatitis). 

I guess first order of business is to find another doctor but doctors who are skilled with assessing hair loss are not too common where I live. 

Anyway... I'll keep looking.

NOTE: 

When I started this thread, I had changed hair stylists.   I went back to my old stylist who cut my hair like it used to be cut and it  right now it doesn't look much different than it did six months ago.  Something about my hair had changed, and I'd hoped that maybe part of it was a bad hair cut and at this point, I think that was the problem. 

One stylist cut it jagged and uneven and I think maybe that was what had changed. 

Keeping an  eye on it though.

----------


## konfusion

> Thanks. 
> 
> I went to the top recommended hair loss specialist in my part of the country to ask if I should be on Propecia. 
> 
> The visit only served to confuse me unfortunately. 
> 
> She took photos of the scalp and said I had little, if any miniaturization and that my hair was uniformly thick. 
> 
> She didn't think I needed to be on Propecia but that I could use Rogaine three days a week but that it was "really up to me." 
> ...


 Dear Luzianaman, docs usually have a different opinion about hairloss. Let me tell you my experience with my derm. My derm was a 40+ year old guy, who was a NW4. He also said that I have little miniaturaization, he considered me as NW1 and he suggested that I should not be using Fin (funny because I'm on Dutas at the moment). He also said that he would expect me to end up NW2. Strangely he also told me that I could use Minox 3 times a week. The thing I did not understand why he did not want me to use Fin if he thought I would be NW2? And why I should take his word as the absolute fact? I feel that my MPB is still progressing even though I'm on Dutas. I also have the scalp itch. Now the things is docs usually do not care about your loss unless you are a NW3. They consider lower NWs cosmetically OK, especially for men around 30 and older. So it's your opinion that counts when the issue is about your looks. If you feel like you have some loss and you wanna do something before it's too late, you should do so.

----------


## Luzianaman

> Dear Luzianaman, docs usually have a different opinion about hairloss. Let me tell you my experience with my derm. My derm was a 40+ year old guy, who was a NW4. He also said that I have little miniaturaization, he considered me as NW1 and he suggested that I should not be using Fin (funny because I'm on Dutas at the moment). He also said that he would expect me to end up NW2. Strangely he also told me that I could use Minox 3 times a week. The thing I did not understand why he did not want me to use Fin if he thought I would be NW2? And why I should take his word as the absolute fact? I feel that my MPB is still progressing even though I'm on Dutas. I also have the scalp itch. Now the things is docs usually do not care about your loss unless you are a NW3. They consider lower NWs cosmetically OK, especially for men around 30 and older. So it's your opinion that counts when the issue is about your looks. If you feel like you have some loss and you wanna do something before it's too late, you should do so.


 I can't write myself a prescription for fin and if  I can't find a  doctor who  knows anything  about spotting very early hair loss.  What am I  supposed to do? A good doctor is a very helpful (I would say essential) part of this equation and they are in very short  supply.

----------


## mpb47

> ADDENDUM: 
> 
> Are these the recent pics you mentioned? 
> 
> I would say yes, this is a norwood 3v, but it looks pretty good when dry. Your crown is thin, but not completely bald and that's a good thing. My uncles have crowns  that are nothing but skin (not one single wisp of hair).  Your crown isn't completely bald and that's a good thing.


 
Yes those are from last week. The last picture showing the crown with the hair spread so you could see it was taken in Feb.

My pattern is developing just like my uncles. His was more advanced at this point but he did not have any meds to fight it and is currently has a NW6 horseshoe.

You should start taking pictures because unless your mpb is rapid, you really can't tell what is going on because it will probably be very gradual. I started taking pictures when i first noticed it, so I can see when meds were working and other times when crown was slowly expanding.

----------


## Luzianaman

> Yes those are from last week. The last picture showing the crown with the hair spread so you could see it was taken in Feb.
> 
> My pattern is developing just like my uncles. His was more advanced at this point but he did not have any meds to fight it and is currently has a NW6 horseshoe.
> 
> You should start taking pictures because unless your mpb is rapid, you really can't tell what is going on because it will probably be very gradual. I started taking pictures when i first noticed it, so I can see when meds were working and other times when crown was slowly expanding.


 What's your exact age?

----------


## mpb47

> What's your exact age?


 48 and crown started about 12 years ago.

----------


## Luzianaman

> 48 and crown started about 12 years ago.


 Thanks for the info. 

I take pics on a regular basis and I keep an eye on it. 

I might post some pics here later,  but honestly I don't have any hair loss that's noticeable to the naked eye.



So why am I posting here? 

I am super, ultra, hyper-paranoid because hair loss is in both sides of my family tree. 

All uncles on my mom's side are norwood 3v. 

My cousins around my age on my mom's side are norwood three or worse. 

My father is norwood three but he's had that same pattern since he was 24 years old and he's 77 now. 

I am 40.


And I know that none of this makes it any easier to predict future balding. 

Bottom line: I'm pretty sure that only very well- trained physician could tell for sure if I was losing hair. 

So there.

----------


## mpb47

> Thanks for the info. 
> 
> I take pics on a regular basis and I keep an eye on it. 
> 
> I might post some pics here later,  but honestly I don't have any hair loss that's noticeable to the naked eye.
> 
> 
> 
> So why am I posting here? 
> ...


 You don't have to justify that here. When first posted my pics years ago several people thought i was crazy and i was not balding. I did get a few that thought it might be starting but it would probably be many years before i needed meds. Only 1 guy told me to start right away as he was once like me and could see it.

As far as predicting your mpb goes:
It can come from both sides of your family and if it does, no way to predict how it will go.

But if you lose hair at the same age and same pattern as another uncle/etc, then that is a general idea how it will go. This was very true for me.

----------


## Luzianaman

> My father is 54 years old and has a thick NW0. You should post clear pictures of the affected area.


 I'm 40 years old. 

My quality digital cam seems to have kicked the bucket. 

These are  the best I can do right now. 

I went to the first dermatologist I could find who specialized in hair loss. 

I wanted to know if I should be on propecia. She said no, use Rogaine three days a week but said it was "really up to me." 

I was confused by this because everything I've read indicates that Rogaine is only effective for the top and crown areas (my problem areas are my corner regions which appear to be receded and maybe some very early thinning in the front).  

She took a photo of the crown and there was no miniaturization.

All of these photos were taken within days of each other.

Long story shot: from certain angles I appear to be developing "power alleys" but I'm not sure what to do because, near as I can tell, neither fin nor rogaine are effective in those areas- or are they? 

This is why I'm confused. If I had a clear case of thinning in the top and/ or crown I feel like I'd have a better idea about what to do. 

Right now, just not sure.

My mother has a V-Shaped hairline, and it's a trait in her side of the family tree, which further confuses things, at least for me.

My father developed his norwood three pattern at 24 years old (i've seen pics of him that age) and has pretty much been the same ever since. 

My mother's side of the family is more problematic- all of her brothers are norwood 3V.  They were already showing the pattern by the time they were my age, I think, and I don't think their balding was the slow or gradual kind. 

All of my cousins who developed male pattern baldness (her side) started visibly balding before they were my age, but again, that doesn't really mean I won't develop the same thing at some point.

----------


## drybone

I dont see where you have Male Pattern Baldness. At age 40 the odds of you going bald are virtually none . 

Did the sides recede just recently or have they been that way since your twenties ? 

I am almost 47 and my hair looks like yours except the front is much thinner.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> Geez.  
> 
> This mantra is repeated incessantly on this forum, esp.  from younger people usually 20-25 (ie. - "I want to keep my hair until 30 -- then I don't care if it all falls out and I'm NW7 Homer Simpson slob w/gray horseshoe).
> 
> I'm 36 with family and career, and I was f*cking tripping when my top started thinning.


 I'm the same as you. I was 36 when my frontal recession started. I'm 37 now and always worried about MPB since my dad a NW7. What people in there 20's don't realized that you can end up divorced and in the dating seen again in your 30's and 40's. I got married when I was 24 and was married for 11 years been separated for 3 three years (divorced for a year and few months). Every guy wants a full head of hair at any age. People just don't get this.

----------


## Luzianaman

> I dont see where you have Male Pattern Baldness. At age 40 the odds of you going bald are virtually none . 
> 
> Did the sides recede just recently or have they been that way since your twenties ? 
> 
> I am almost 47 and my hair looks like yours except the front is much thinner.


 A Friend in high school noticed my receded corners once. "You're going bald on the sides," he said. 

When I'd mention it to my mother she said "You just have a V-Shaped hairline, like me." 

True enough her hair has a v-shape to it as well, not the usual straight female hair line. 

But having so many uncles and cousins who are bald in my family tree,  yes, I am paranoid. 

They are pretty much all norwood 3v with persistent forelock. In many cases, their forelock remains where it was when they were 12 years old with the crown, corners and sometimes the top balding.  One of my cousin has a forelock that is completely intact, but almost everything else is gone.

I would think that frontal recession is the most immediately noticeable. The pattern in my family tree is one that has a way of creeping up on you because very often, the forelock doesn't move at all. 

So... a mixture of confusion/ paranoia because I never had a straight hairline to begin with and the balding patterns in my family tree are a bit unusual. 

Anyway, I'm just keeping an eye on it for now. 

Thanks for responding.

----------


## drybone

> I'm the same as you. I was 36 when my frontal recession started. I'm 37 now and always worried about MPB since my dad a NW7. What people in there 20's don't realized that you can end up divorced and in the dating seen again in your 30's and 40's. I got married when I was 24 and was married for 11 years been separated for 3 three years (divorced for a year and few months). Every guy wants a full head of hair at any age. People just don't get this.


 I am with you 100% bud. Us older guys have lives too.  :Smile: 

I am still married but I know my wife would love my full head of hair back and have me feeling great again. No matter what age we are , if hair loss bothers us, we need to look into possible treatments. 

Good luck with your dating. There are a lot of fine looking women in their thirties. I think older women are often more attractive as they are more confident.

----------


## Luzianaman

> I am with you 100% bud. Us older guys have lives too. 
> 
> I am still married but I know my wife would love my full head of hair back and have me feeling great again. No matter what age we are , if hair loss bothers us, we need to look into possible treatments. 
> 
> Good luck with your dating. There are a lot of fine looking women in their thirties. I think older women are often more attractive as they are more confident.


 For a guy in his 20's experiencing hair loss, I'm sure it's devastating because he's surrounded by peers who have full heads of hair. 

Still, losing hair does not mean losing the energy and vitality of your youth. You can hit the gym and it's much easier to make gains in your 20s than it is later in life. And when I was younger I was much more adept at adapting to change. 

On the flip side, a guy in his late 30s losing his hair is hard for different reasons. Guys who lost their hair at a young age have probably gotten used to it at this point. The guys who start losing it in their 30s are married and have kids usually have often settled into stable lives and don't have to worry as much about impressing girls. 

However, everyone around him is used to seeing him with a full head of hair and they have been for many years.  Your hair is much more part of who you are at this stage of your life.

----------


## BigThinker

Your hair looks pretty damn good to me.  That's not to say you aren't balding to some degree.  It's just really  hard to see it in those pics.

----------


## mpb47

> I dont see where you have Male Pattern Baldness. At age 40 the odds of you going bald are virtually none . 
> 
> Did the sides recede just recently or have they been that way since your twenties ? 
> 
> I am almost 47 and my hair looks like yours except the front is much thinner.


 I agree but I would add that it is smart to keep an eye on things. It most certainly can start in your late 30's, 40, etc.

----------


## baldozer

> Tell me, who was  the last bald president that we had? 
> 
> Eisenhower. 
> 
> During his tenure as president, Televisions became more and more common in American households. 
> 
> There has not been one bald-headed president elected since. 
> 
> All presidents since then have been over 40 years old. 
> ...


 Wasn't Gerald Ford quite bald too?

----------


## Luzianaman

> Wasn't Gerald Ford quite bald too?


 And by "Bald" I mean advanced cases of balding (above Norwood 3). 

Gerald Ford was appointed as vice president after Spiro Agnew resigned. 

Then, after Nixon reigned, Ford became president. 

He ran for re-election, and lost to Jimmy Carter (who had a full head of hair). 

Bottom line: Ford was NEVER voted into office by the people. 

Nixon was a Norwood Three.  

Lyndon Johnson was a norwood three, but was not elected when he first became president (he took the job after JFK was killed). 

He did win his first re-election bid, was eligible for re-election, and did not run again. 

George H.W. Bush was about a Norwood three, but was a one-term president who lost his re-election bid to Bill Clinton, who had the hairline of a twelve-year-old boy.

George Bush was maybe a Norwood 2 and Barack Obama has zero hair loss. 

Read this if you people don't believe me. 

When Eisenhower was elected, about half of Americans had a TV set. Look at hair loss among presidents before Eisenhower- and then look at it after. 

You can deny it all you want but there's a clear pattern here and it speaks volumes about how the public perceives baldness, whether you want to admit it or not.

----------


## baldozer

> And by "Bald" I mean advanced cases of balding (above Norwood 3). 
> 
> Gerald Ford was appointed as vice president after Spiro Agnew resigned. 
> 
> Then, after Nixon reigned, Ford became president. 
> 
> He ran for re-election, and lost to Jimmy Carter (who had a full head of hair). 
> 
> Bottom line: Ford was NEVER voted into office by the people. 
> ...


 Only American public. I see plenty of bald presidents in other countries.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> I am with you 100% bud. Us older guys have lives too. 
> 
> I am still married but I know my wife would love my full head of hair back and have me feeling great again. No matter what age we are , if hair loss bothers us, we need to look into possible treatments. 
> 
> Good luck with your dating. There are a lot of fine looking women in their thirties. I think older women are often more attractive as they are more confident.


 Thanks Drybone! I didn't want my divorce, but I still ended up divorced and single in my mid 30's. It sucks to be out there again dating, but at least I have a full head of hair and can feel confident about that.

----------


## Luzianaman

> Only American public. I see plenty of bald presidents in other countries.


 And those of us living in the U.S. can't escape the cultural attitudes that exist as long as we choose to remain here. 

If you live in a nation where balding is accepted/ embraced, I offer my sincere congratulations and hope that one day the United States evolves to match your country's mindset. 

But as I write this, that is not how things are.

If balding is considered sexy in Italy, that's wonderful for Italians 

It's not helpful to those who live in countries where it's considered not sexy.

----------

